# Fire Isiah and Pray for the Future!



## LetsGo! (Oct 31, 2005)

Isiah truly believes he is helping this team by putting a mismatched group of players together in an effort to keep people coming to games and us maybe winning a few more. Isiah was even quoted as saying he is pretty satisified with where this team is at, although we have the highest payroll in basketball and the worst team. We are losing these so called assets by the minute, as our roster is log jammed with immovable players. Knick fans, we need to stand up for ourselves, stop going to games, stop watching em, and lets make the Knick upper management understand we are not going to spend money on their product until we get rid of Isiah. We need help, we are a laughingstock, it is so ridiculous, i feel like punching my computer just thinking about it. What would Steinbrenner do if this year, his team went out and won only 60 games? He would get rid of alotta people, and hey, the boss isnt always rational, but he spends the cash and gets the results. 10 straight postseasons and a couple of rings as well. Knicks fans, we are doomed. DOOOOOOMED! The most poorly ran sports franchise in the HISTORY OF SPORTS, HISTORY! we are watching history right now, and we are on the wrong end of it.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Yes. Isiah is a nitwit.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

LetsGo! said:


> Isiah truly believes he is helping this team by putting a mismatched group of players together in an effort to keep people coming to games and us maybe winning a few more. Isiah was even quoted as saying he is pretty satisified with where this team is at, although we have the highest payroll in basketball and the worst team. We are losing these so called assets by the minute, as our roster is log jammed with immovable players. Knick fans, we need to stand up for ourselves, stop going to games, stop watching em, and lets make the Knick upper management understand we are not going to spend money on their product until we get rid of Isiah. We need help, we are a laughingstock, it is so ridiculous, i feel like punching my computer just thinking about it. What would Steinbrenner do if this year, his team went out and won only 60 games? He would get rid of alotta people, and hey, the boss isnt always rational, but he spends the cash and gets the results. 10 straight postseasons and a couple of rings as well. Knicks fans, we are doomed. DOOOOOOMED! The most poorly ran sports franchise in the HISTORY OF SPORTS, HISTORY! we are watching history right now, and we are on the wrong end of it.


Lets....there is one guy that can change this and that's Dolan. That idiot of owner is getting played by Zeke and his croonies. They probably keep giving Dolan shots of tequila while Zeke wheels and deals more big contracts to the salary cap and trade for players who were professional underachievers. The buck stops here with the owner. Let's get him into rehab, maybe that can knock some sense into that drunk.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

if i were dolan, i'd be ashhamed to call myself an owner.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

Doesn't Dolan realize what happened to his Rangers once he slashed payroll? Seriously. I'm praising the Lord that Isiah didn't do anything stupid today (barring any late announced trades).


----------



## whiteshadow (Dec 22, 2005)

Isiah needs to remain. We Bulls fans need that 1st pick in next years draft and, by the way, the option to switch picks in the following years draft. I have to believe that Isiah is really on the Bull's payroll. Really, though, I feel sorry for the Knicks fans. You pay a lot of $$$$ to support a mismatched group of underachieving players. For a few years the Bulls went through the Jamal and Eddy show: potential but no real productivity. Occasional surges of promise only to realize that the high spots are fewer than the downsides. Sorry, gang. Noone to blame but your G.M.....The Chicago Whiteshadow


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

whiteshadow said:


> Isiah needs to remain. We Bulls fans need that 1st pick in next years draft and, by the way, the option to switch picks in the following years draft. I have to believe that Isiah is really on the Bull's payroll. Really, though, I feel sorry for the Knicks fans. You pay a lot of $$$$ to support a mismatched group of underachieving players. For a few years the Bulls went through the Jamal and Eddy show: potential but no real productivity. Occasional surges of promise only to realize that the high spots are fewer than the downsides. Sorry, gang. Noone to blame but your G.M.....The Chicago Whiteshadow


You talking trash? I sure as hope you're not talking trash. You may have the picks..but the players you select either leave your team to join the Knicks or another NBA franchise. The entire league loves your organization...just ask the folks who have Brand, and Artest...and I'm just tipping the iceberg. BTW welcome to BBB net..hopefully you stick around long enough to post more positive posts in rival forums.


----------



## KnickerBockers03 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ok "lets go" i agree with u on firing isiah thomas and im sure so does every other knicks fan, isiahs thomas's time here is done and its time for dolan to realize that before the knicks are completely ruined (if there already not  ). But sorry i dont agree wiht the boycotting knicks game crap. Everyone here loves the knicks and no 1 is going to do that and besides i think dolan got the idea that we all hate isiah by the boo's the knicks recieve at the end of almost every home game.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

KnickerBockers03 said:


> Ok "lets go" i agree with u on firing isiah thomas and im sure so does every other knicks fan, isiahs thomas's time here is done and its time for dolan to realize that before the knicks are completely ruined (if there already not  ). But sorry i dont agree wiht the boycotting knicks game crap. Everyone here loves the knicks and no 1 is going to do that and besides i think dolan got the idea that we all hate isiah by the boo's the knicks recieve at the end of almost every home game.


Boycott the Knicks? I've been doing that the last 2 years. The only time I saw them was in the Meadowlands, and both times the Knicks got horribly embarrassed, including Game 1 of the Eastern Conference Quarterfinals. I refuse to give the Dolans a single dime of my money. I'll give in for the Rangers next week, but only because I have free tickets and its a fun team to watch.

BTW, my last Knicks game at MSG was Jordan's last.


----------



## LetsGo! (Oct 31, 2005)

KnickerBockers03 said:


> Ok "lets go" i agree with u on firing isiah thomas and im sure so does every other knicks fan, isiahs thomas's time here is done and its time for dolan to realize that before the knicks are completely ruined (if there already not  ). But sorry i dont agree wiht the boycotting knicks game crap. Everyone here loves the knicks and no 1 is going to do that and besides i think dolan got the idea that we all hate isiah by the boo's the knicks recieve at the end of almost every home game.


See, the point is Dolan dont get it. He is not even a basketball fan, and money is obviously not an issue. Im from Westchester, where Cablevision dominates cable TV and internet providing. Money rolls in constantly. Dolan doesn't care if the Knicks stink aslong as the Garden stays packed during Knicks games. This is why we need to go mid 80s on em and mark attendance at 13,000 and lower instead of the 18,000 plus a last place team does. We Knick fans are some of the most passionate, loyal, and knowlegable fans in the world, and this is a time to convey some of our intelligence by not supporting this awful regime. Trust me, it aint easy to say, but, we need change.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i dont see what people are whining about francis for penny and ariza is one of the better steals of the last few years ...like baron for dale davis and speedy .

thats all IT did trade a bum and a guy who was out of the rotation because he was maybe the 4th best sf on the team who could be something down the line for a 29 year old 3 time all star.

francis can be a very good defender , i have seen him get votes for the defensive team before , he rebounds and he does pass...he's not perfect but he is very good ...and all he cost was the 2nd round pick 20 months ago who nobody cared about because he avg. all of 11 points a game in his college career...and of course penny who is so bad the knicks dont want his scrubbiness to contaminate the players


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> francis can be a very good defender , i have seen him get votes for the defensive team before , he rebounds and he does pass...he's not perfect but he is very good ...and all he cost was the 2nd round pick 20 months ago who nobody cared about because he avg. all of 11 points a game in his college career...and of course penny who is so bad the knicks dont want his scrubbiness to contaminate the players


aye, i cared about that 43rd pick.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Gotham2krazy said:


> aye, i cared about that 43rd pick.



if larry brown did , trevor would still be a knick.

even so can anyone say ariza>francis ?

i dont think so unless you are a blood relative of trevor ariza.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I CAN! not. not now, but i give him 3 years *prays*


----------



## KnickerBockers03 (Nov 6, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I CAN! not. not now, but i give him 3 years *prays*


ive noticed ur a big ariza fan lol


----------



## whiteshadow (Dec 22, 2005)

*Since you're a rookie with 8 posts, I'm a give you the benefit of the doubt...try to read the rules of the forums. Your post is considered baiting I'm a let you slide..but it won't be a next time. *
*-Kitty*


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

dosnt dolan also own time warner, i bet he gives the money that they were supposed to make MSG a better channel to isiah and keep using his money, i mean com'mon DOLAN, he's a disconfigured [email protected]$$


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

Da Grinch said:


> i dont see what people are whining about francis for penny and ariza is one of the better steals of the last few years ...like baron for dale davis and speedy .
> 
> thats all IT did trade a bum and a guy who was out of the rotation because he was maybe the 4th best sf on the team who could be something down the line for a 29 year old 3 time all star.


Arguably, IT has won every trade he ever made, but yet the Knicks are getting worse. Explain that one to me.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

SI Metman said:


> Arguably, IT has won every trade he ever made, but yet the Knicks are getting worse. Explain that one to me.



L..A..R..R..Y..
B..R..O..W..N..


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Kitty said:


> just ask the folks who have Brand, and Artest...


different GM


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

SI Metman said:


> Arguably, IT has won every trade he ever made, but yet the Knicks are getting worse. Explain that one to me.


I've always argued the opposite. For one, Robinson was a toss up in that trade that brought Quentin Richardson here, and if you thought Richardson was an upgrade over Thomas, please exit stage left. I said that the Eddy Curry trade was a dumb trade from the get go, too, and that he wasn't worth the two draft picks plus the swap of Tim Thomas for Antonio Davis. I thought Jamal Crawford was getting way too much money. Hell, I didn't even like the Marbury trade. I thought we gave up too much youth. If we had never done the Rose for Mohammad trade we would have never needed a guy like Curry to begin with. The guy has completely squandered the MLE. He thinks completely in the short run. This is a business first and foremost and when a business thinks completely in the short run, it fails. You can't blame Larry Brown. Hell, would somebody mind telling me who on this team is a legitimate threat? Would somebody point out that guy on the Knicks who can change the course of a game solely on his defense? At least last year we had Kurt Thomas. Now we have nothing. All five guys are looking to shoot, what the hell is he supposed to do?


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

as long as Isiah stay away from my rockets I am cool!!!!!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

urwhatueati8god said:


> I've always argued the opposite. For one, Robinson was a toss up in that trade that brought Quentin Richardson here, and if you thought Richardson was an upgrade over Thomas, please exit stage left. I said that the Eddy Curry trade was a dumb trade from the get go, too, and that he wasn't worth the two draft picks plus the swap of Tim Thomas for Antonio Davis. I thought Jamal Crawford was getting way too much money. Hell, I didn't even like the Marbury trade. I thought we gave up too much youth. If we had never done the Rose for Mohammad trade we would have never needed a guy like Curry to begin with. The guy has completely squandered the MLE. He thinks completely in the short run. This is a business first and foremost and when a business thinks completely in the short run, it fails. You can't blame Larry Brown. Hell, would somebody mind telling me who on this team is a legitimate threat? Would somebody point out that guy on the Knicks who can change the course of a game solely on his defense? At least last year we had Kurt Thomas. Now we have nothing. All five guys are looking to shoot, what the hell is he supposed to do?


the knicks didn't give the bulls 2 1st round picks they gave them 1 and an option to switch picks , which could mean something or it could not.

crawford got the MLE with a 7th year he is not overpaid , you can check it against other players drafted in 2000 , that is the going rate for a starter or top bench player nowadays 

nazr is not a real starting center in the nba and is currently avg. 5.3 points and 4.7 reb. eddy curry is beating him in every major basketball category except free throw shooting . but if you would rather have him than eddy and the 2 1st rounders that the knicks got for him (one being david lee)...well i'll just let us disagree about that .

teams can win by trying to outscore opponents , if you have all offensive players , then a smart man would use that to win games , not many teams can put the offensive firepower the knicks can , and the knicks have good offensive depth ,... but brown wont play to the team's strengths , he is intent on making them play his way instead of the way that would be most effective.

and also kurt thomas is not a game changer off the ball, i saw quite a few knick games last season , i would hard pressed to find even one i would say kurt thomas won with a skill other than his jumpshot.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

jimmy said:


> different GM


History repeats itself regardless of the GM. I'm using Brand and Artest as examples, I'm sure you know that already.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> the knicks didn't give the bulls 2 1st round picks they gave them 1 and an option to switch picks , which could mean something or it could not.
> 
> crawford got the MLE with a 7th year he is not overpaid , you can check it against other players drafted in 2000 , that is the going rate for a starter or top bench player nowadays
> 
> ...


Grinch..you mean to tell me that you think Zeke is actually doing a decent job? Come on! You know what's going to happen to Zeke's master plan of acquring KG? It's going to blow up in his face. The Chicago Bulls with the Knicks #1 pick will trade the pick to the Wolves and add Gordon or Hinrich whichever and come away with KG. Then they are going to draft someone to fill that missing PG or SG spot. The only thing Zeke is capable of doing is helping another team be successful instead of his own. BTW I agree with the comments about LB he should also shoulder some of the blame for the amount of L's that we have accumlated this season.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Lets....there is one guy that can change this and that's Dolan. That idiot of owner is getting played by Zeke and his croonies. They probably keep giving Dolan shots of tequila while Zeke wheels and deals more big contracts to the salary cap and trade for players who were professional underachievers. The buck stops here with the owner. Let's get him into rehab, maybe that can knock some sense into that drunk.



:rotf: :rotf:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> I've always argued the opposite. For one, Robinson was a toss up in that trade that brought Quentin Richardson here, and if you thought Richardson was an upgrade over Thomas, please exit stage left. I said that the Eddy Curry trade was a dumb trade from the get go, too, and that he wasn't worth the two draft picks plus the swap of Tim Thomas for Antonio Davis. I thought Jamal Crawford was getting way too much money. Hell, I didn't even like the Marbury trade. I thought we gave up too much youth. If we had never done the Rose for Mohammad trade we would have never needed a guy like Curry to begin with. The guy has completely squandered the MLE. He thinks completely in the short run. This is a business first and foremost and when a business thinks completely in the short run, it fails. You can't blame Larry Brown. Hell, would somebody mind telling me who on this team is a legitimate threat? Would somebody point out that guy on the Knicks who can change the course of a game solely on his defense? At least last year we had Kurt Thomas. Now we have nothing. All five guys are looking to shoot, what the hell is he supposed to do?


first off, quentin wasn't an upgrade, but he was here to fill the hole of what was to become of H20 and we were fortunate to give up Kurt Thomas because we drafted channing and wanted nate.

secondly, eddy curry might not have been worth so many picks, but to get a young center who has so much talent in him to better, why not trade for him?

third, eddy curry didn't squander our MLE, jerome james did.

fourth, this plan is not a plan of the short run considering how much young guns full of talent we have

fifth, larry brown IS to blame, not because he wants everyone to play his way, but because he's got everyone on such a short leash, he doesn't believe playing zone his for men, he doesn't like guys shooting the 3 ball that much, and his demeanor towards his players right now is not highly respectable.

next, i think we have a good 3-4 guys who are legitimate threats, scoring wise, we have franchise, steph, jalen, and q (if he ever starts shooting right again) then we would absolutely be monstrous offensively. while defenders, we have eddy curry who's still developing, channing who's one season away from being fantastic, and david lee who's already there defensively, yet doesn't get playing time.

lastly, kurt thomas was not a game changer, he was a solid center who was able to shoot midrange jumpshots and was able to get baskets off of playing pick and pop with stephon night in and night out.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Grinch..you mean to tell me that you think Zeke is actually doing a decent job? Come on! You know what's going to happen to Zeke's master plan of acquring KG? It's going to blow up in his face. The Chicago Bulls with the Knicks #1 pick will trade the pick to the Wolves and add Gordon or Hinrich whichever and come away with KG. Then they are going to draft someone to fill that missing PG or SG spot. The only thing Zeke is capable of doing is helping another team be successful instead of his own. BTW I agree with the comments about LB he should also shoulder some of the blame for the amount of L's that we have accumlated this season.


kitty have you ever taken a good look at the team zeke inherited?

half those guys aren't even in the nba anymore, its only been 26 months, only one guy starts kurt thomas and that may end when amare comes back.

can you field a winning team with a core of kieth van horn , michale doleac , howard eilsey, deke mutumbo , mike sweetney , maciej lampe, othella harrington, kurt thomas and shandon anderson ?

you think thats better than what the knicks have now?

what could you concieve of getting for the nba allegic charlie ward, cezary trybanski , slavko vranes , clarence weatherspoon allan houston milos vulanic frederick weis and frank williams.

kitty, the cupboard was bare.

you can talk about what the bulls may do , but its far from definite , the draft has no franchise players in it as of yet, and it looks like to 2000 draft with far more than its share of busts and john paxso has yet to draft a guy taller than 6'7 who is in the nba.

i just looked at nbadraft.net and i would take the knicks pick from den. over the guy the knicks would supposedly give the bulls (josh boone vs. adam morrison) heck i would take the next 2 guys over any 2 big men in the lottery (hilton armstrong and tiago splitter over lemarcus aldridge and bargnani)

there isn't a guy in the draft i would take over eddy curry, none of the bigs are anything special physically ...and for that matter none of the other positions except possibly rudy gay 

if you give no one good players and really the knicks have been giving people nothing but bench warmers with the excpetion of KT , how can you build a team up with that?, antonio mcdeyss, ward and eisley did nothing for pho., ...they did get their hands on nash but that was after they sent dice and crew on their way. i think that had more to do with dallas wanting to save a dollar than anything else.

i look at the team and i honestly think zeke is masterminding a game of subterfuge in which he keeps his team on the news with trade rumors , keeps upgrading the talent in an attempt to buy time to make a big deal , or at least untill he has so much talent the team can afford to give away talent to find parts that fit. i have trouble with that , its been shown to work before with the blazers of the 90's and the mavs of about 6 years ago.

its far easier to find grinders who do the little things than stars or star-like players, when the knicks get to making a team the fits they will have the parts to make it happen.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I can't really blame Zeke for everything. He's done a very good job in drafting and like what the Grinch has said he has won everytrade he made and he has built the team that he wanted (although I personally think it's not a very versatile team). Problem is that he got the wrong coach. Seriously Brown is a HOF coach but he is a defensive minded coach that is very tight on offense, Knicks have no fluidity that's why they get lost on offense. They already have no defense and no offense too?? My God, at least the Sonics who have no D are keeping up with teams by gunning along with them in a high scoring fiasco, although their still quite bad.

Okay, it's no secret that the Knicks doesn't have defense I mean it's practically on a billboard on Times Square but why doesn't just Larry adjust to this. Zone or something!! I know you can't use it all the time but it seems to be one of the few solutions I can find. LB really needs to change his style he must know by now that this team cannot play his way "his so called playing the right way" adjust damn it!! you stubborn old *******!!!

Just look at what Rick Carlisle did on the Pacers, it is truly admirable. Once JO got injured he knew that his team doesn't have a low post game anymore so he quickly changes things up and switches to a motion type offense and they are fvking winning!!!

It is partly Zeke's fault why on earth did he get a defensive minded coach when this team doesn't have a single decent defensive player!!! *Why Zeke!?!?! WHY!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*(echoes into eternity...)









But I will still continue to hope and pray that Knicks win at least 25 games this year.


----------



## big_kev_at_oz (Feb 23, 2006)

fire larry brown??


----------

